# Scotland Meetup



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

There are several threads kicking around about having a meetup in Scotland. Some people are suggesting near Glasgow, others near Dundee and we have to remember that there are loads of people from Fife here as well. Oh, and us in Perthshire. So obviously, we should think about everyone when we choose a location so it's fair. I think the best step to take first is to get an idea of where all of the members are roughly so we can compare numbers. From there, I think things will become a bit more obvious and we can all try to come to some kind of agreement for a venue.

So, where are you?


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

im actually in fife, but right at kincardine bridge, letters are addressed kincardine, alloa, clackmannanshire, and i have falkirk postcode. i just wrote central.


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Dundee here


----------



## Den (Feb 13, 2007)

You could all meet at the Chris Mattison talk this Sunday.... Its at Deans High School in Livingston..... Its gonna be awsome..... Den


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Falkirk, so Central here


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

7 for me


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

oh im going to that meeting ill the the wee guy there 

heres a pic so yuh can recognise me 








ill probs be chtting to big brian or some other folk


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

I Vote 4


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

gregmonsta said:


> 7 for me


Woohoo. :no1:

So far, looks like a Central venue would be best but let's keep an eye on this. From looking at active threads, I wouldn't be surprised if the Fife people take over!


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

same here:no1:


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

well its looking like the lothians are going to get it


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

C, mon the fifers and lothian gang.... get it here. Just wait... they will come.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Rob Wallace said:


> I Vote 4


You can drive anywhere!!

I'm neutral.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

i wonder where the meet up is going to be


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

please dont have it in the next couple of weeks, I am away then till July1st


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

i'm hoping to go to deans on sunday. not 100% sure i can make it but if i do i'll have my corns with me for sexing. never been to meeting before


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

i might take my wee boa to to get done


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Munkys Mummy said:


> please dont have it in the next couple of weeks, I am away then till July1st


Doubt we would get it organized that quickly to be honest!

P.S. By the way, I'm not needing the beardie baby-sat anymore this summer!


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm surprised the Tayside members are beating the Fife members on numbers. I thought there were a lot more of them from the "Kingdom" than us lot.


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

8 for me but can always drive lol


----------



## thewifestolemyaccount (Mar 24, 2008)

faroopnorthsnakes said:


> 8 for me but can always drive lol


Or be driven


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

thewifestolemyaccount said:


> Or be driven


:lol2:

Np Harrison on the beardy sitting: victory:


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

9 for me


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

4 for me! C'mon guys! Let's get it sorted!


----------



## iain-mcw (Mar 26, 2008)

Got to be 4


----------



## ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

8 for me :no1:

Somewhere around Dundee would be good, sometime after the 21st July :whistling2:


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

aberdeen for me but dont mind busing it if its going to be a big thing


----------



## thedee (Mar 11, 2006)

Dundee for me or fife


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

So we know where now......... question is when, whats it gonna be like, whos organising. Lets get it done


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

did i miss where...

budy if u wanna go we can maybe take the car... give u a lift pet.. means scott cant drink though so we may need to find a way to compensate him if he agrees to drive LOL


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

Thats sound good babe. i am up for that is a good noght out getting a drink and getting to know each other sound like my idea of FUN woooohoooo xx


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, where did all the Grampian people come from!?

I agree with Rob. We need to discuss with each other right now what we want to happen. What are we going to do? For how long? These types of questions will help us pick a venue and times etc. As for organizing, I think we should all give input here for deciding what to do, but we should elect someone to take responsibility for collecting money and organizing the venue and stuff. While most of the money paid will go towards getting the venue, perhaps a small amount could go to the person organizing this as a thank you for the effort involved.

While this is really a meet up for us members, what do you all think about advertising it locally to see if interested potential herp keepers want to come along? I'm not sure what I think about that, depends on what we are doing. If we want to have stalls and actually make sales then definitely. If it's strictly no business but just a large get together then maybe not.

Let us hear your thoughts!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

I think.... with hamm and the shows in england, just nows a bad time to sell snakes up here.... i reckon as a first time we shud make it a meet/exhibition type thing ... u come u see u chat u go. That way we can meet... guage venue suitability... iron out any kinks before we decide that we are gonna sell aswell...thats just gonna add complications.

What you reckon


----------



## eowyn (Mar 2, 2007)

am in stirling, butan drive. . . probably wouldnt (or more accurately shouldnt) buy, happy to just meet etc etc etc

xx


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

i am same i would rather meet up have a laugh get to know people as i would not be sure about buying x

would like a general meet up though


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Rob Wallace said:


> I think.... with hamm and the shows in england, just nows a bad time to sell snakes up here.... i reckon as a first time we shud make it a meet/exhibition type thing ... u come u see u chat u go. That way we can meet... guage venue suitability... iron out any kinks before we decide that we are gonna sell aswell...thats just gonna add complications.
> 
> What you reckon


I think this is a fantastic idea and would let us see what we can and can't do in the future. Number one aim should be to make as many people happy as possible. Anyone have any problems with this? I think a general meet up would be great and I would love it if people brought some of their animals.


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Everyone's welcome at our house! A few reps to look at and I make a blinding cuppa!!


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds good but we'll have to make sure we have an accurate idea of how many people will be there before deciding to use someone's house!


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

Anywhere with a beer garden will do me.:2thumb:


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

can i just admit to a really bonde thing that i did lol

i put myself as central when it should have been strathclyde  i know i had a bonde moment :0

can anyone change it please?


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

I think for a first meet up, social is best so no-one has the responsibility of everyones money, we dont know each other.
I used to run a chat room and organise meets where we went pubbing and clubbing or 10pin bowling (not that I am saying this meet up should be like that) and we had some great nights.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

yup social sounds good to me


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

Munkys Mummy said:


> I think for a first meet up, social is best so no-one has the responsibility of everyones money, we dont know each other.
> I used to run a chat room and organise meets where we went pubbing and clubbing or 10pin bowling (not that I am saying this meet up should be like that) and we had some great nights.


110% agree we dont know each other thats why i suggested in 2 different thread we just meet up somewhere get to know each other have a laugh and a small drink  enjoy ourselves

xx


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

sounds like a plan so whos going to organise it then im guessing some one from the area in question


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

buddy said:


> can i just admit to a really bonde thing that i did lol
> 
> i put myself as central when it should have been strathclyde  i know i had a bonde moment :0
> 
> can anyone change it please?


I'll keep an eye on numbers then (that's me done my bit  ) and I'll remember you are in Strathclyde!


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

piercedrab said:


> sounds like a plan so whos going to organise it then im guessing some one from the area in question


I think that would be best. What we need from venue:

- Big enough for everyone coming.

- Either a venue which allows alcohol to be consumed or one which is nearby to a pub. Obviously not everyone will want to drink and many will be driving home themselves and some may be underage but the option is there for responsible drinkers.

- Somewhere that isn't going to be extremely confusing to get to. We will need good directions. Actually, the organizer (who preferably knows the area) should give his/her mobile to us all (privately of course) so that people can call if they get lost.

As for whether it can be someone's house or somewhere that holds functions, I suppose it depends. If it's purely social then I guess we don't need the biggest place do we?

What about bringing animals? Yay or nay? If it's a social gathering then I don't think I would be bringing any of mine.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Can we decifer how many if any, underagers there would be, will be easier to organise a venue that way, oh and if need be I have 2 spare rooms and 2 double beds if anyone wants to drink and not have to drive home same day/evening.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Also, I am away from Tuesday 17th June till July 1st, so if there are any important details, would someone be so kind as to pm them to me, in case I forget or lose the posting, thanks:2thumb:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

we'd definately be there. :2thumb:


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

With enough people interested maybe we could just visit each others houses?
Then people could bring along animals, if they wanted & you wouldn't have to come if you felt it was a litle too far. Am sure most people would supply a few drinkies and nibbles. That way you wouldn't have any expenditure to start with & it would give everyone a chance to meet & say Hi, then we could get into discussions about other things?


----------



## Linak (Mar 16, 2008)

it a great idea it would be cool to meet more people that like the hobby


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

im up for a meeting so whos going to be the main organiser then get it started


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Herpteman 

I see ur point about meetings at home man, but i have a few animals that i really dont want to become public knowledge... kind of like to keep a card up my sleeve. And some of them are really rare and fairly expensive... im sure that folk on here are in a similar situation...whether it be morphs or localities u wanna keep them secure and stuff.

But i definately agree we need to get it done, something i wanna know though is when will we count the votes... so we can start planning. If we keep voting open its gonna be lothian one week... central the next... grampian the week after.

Lets do a meet first time... then decide on whether next time we will bring beasties... then we can move onto selling and buying n stuff.

But lets not run before we can walk.

Also a main organiser needs to step up to the task.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

How about saying we have until the end of June to PM the organizer (whoever that is) to say that you are definitely going? If it turns out to be only adults who can make it, then we could always just hit a pub somewhere (for the first social meeting). If there will be younger members, then I'm sure we can work it out and keep everyone happy.

I think things will move forward when we pick an organizer. Looks like the venue is going to be in Lothian possibly... anyone in that area willing to be the organizer?


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

Harrison said:


> How about saying we have until the end of June to PM the organizer (whoever that is) to say that you are definitely going? If it turns out to be only adults who can make it, then we could always just hit a pub somewhere (for the first social meeting). If there will be younger members, then I'm sure we can work it out and keep everyone happy.
> 
> I think things will move forward when we pick an organizer. Looks like the venue is going to be in Lothian possibly... anyone in that area willing to be the organizer?


 
Its looking like Lothian, now we can see whos gonna step up to the plate and organize. This is where we will see the grand majority pull out and want nout to do with the Meet.

I am more than willing to come... and help with organisation, but organisation seriously is not my strongest point therefore i suggest that i wouldnt be a good candidate .... i will however help out whomever the person is shud they require me to do so.

Cheers


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Same here, I have no problem help organize and I can keep track of who is going and get everyone's details etc. But I still think it should be someone local to the area who decides on the actual venue. Everything will be a lot simpler if the main organizer is local to Lothian or wherever we decide to do this.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

What kind of details would you be looking for?


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

god i dont even know lothian lol looks like i am out lol


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Age so we can make the meet up as fun as possible for everyone. Not much more details. The organizer himself/herself should probably give the confirmed members a phone number to ring incase they get lost. Other than that I don't think there will need to be much personal info shared beforehand.

Do you have any concerns?


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

I'm only too happy to help as I'm in the Lothians anyway. If it's just a case of sorting out somewhere for a social event, I'm sure that'll be no problem. A nice pub with a kids play area should do for the first meeting? What do you think? 

Am prepared organize somewhere, if that's what everyone would like?

Chris.

(That's if we decide to have it in the Lothians?)


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Right, let's get this thing moving forward! I'm prepared to organize a family friendly venue, if that's what everyone would like? Was thinking of a nice pub with a play area for the kids for the first social meet? Then we can go forward from there.

Anyone interested PM me details (just a name for now) and I'll spend a couple of days or so finding a suitable venue. I'll PM my mobile number in return and we'll go from there?

Chris.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

i think almond valley heritage center would be a good place 

its in livingston


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

That's a possibility mate but depends on if they'll have somewhere to hold us all. Will bear it in mind though buddy, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

its a 40 acer site and yuh can organise bbqs


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Need to find out if everyone wants me to organize it too!


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

The Heritage Centre is only about 10mins away from me so I'll pop in & have a chat with them. Needs to be somewhere that everyone'll be able to find too!

Still waiting for everyone to decide if they're ok with me organizing it! :blush:

C'mon guys! Let's get this show on the road! :2thumb:

Chris.


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

herpteman said:


> The Heritage Centre is only about 10mins away from me so I'll pop in & have a chat with them. Needs to be somewhere that everyone'll be able to find too!
> 
> Still waiting for everyone to decide if they're ok with me organizing it! :blush:
> 
> ...


as long as there is alcohol at the centre you get my vote Chris


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Well, if they do BBQ's there, I'll lay on the food if you bring the bevvies!


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

herpteman said:


> Well, if they do BBQ's there, I'll lay on the food if you bring the bevvies!


no probs
everybody likes tequila :mf_dribble:


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Never mind the meet then bud! Just bring the tequila round now!! :2thumb:


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

herpteman said:


> Well, if they do BBQ's there, I'll lay on the food if you bring the bevvies!


 
I dont mind who organises it, but I also think that everyone should chip in with eats and drinks


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

well there is a cafe there but it aint that big


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok so Chris (herpteman) is organising :2thumb:. One suggestion is, would this get seen by more people if a second thread was made in off topic? Perhaps once a venue is decided.

As this would be a four hour hour drive each way for Simon and I, is it a daytime weekend meet? I couldn't come if it is an evening event but would like to attend if poss :no1:


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah i say chis get it organized and yeah once hes spoke to the right people he can start a new topic for it and a mod can make it a sticky and some one can speak to t-bo to get a mailing list for the Scottish users and mass mail them or just mass mail every one on the site in case others want to come


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

To email scottish users would be a good way to go.

How far is this driving Rab ?

xx


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

about 30 to 45 mins depending on traffic


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

As for what day and what time, we should pick the times when most people will be able to come. No matter when we do it, some people are going to miss out. But if this goes well, we can make it a bit more regular so everyone can have a chance.


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

add another poll obv sat and sunday are best for people cause most work through the week unlike me i work most nights so prety much any day through the day is fine with me but start another poll


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

well we'd have to get the train probably so please make sure its definate! Lol
im thinking somewhere everyone will be able to get to easily. if its a pub, one with the least numpties and would the weekend not be best?


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

Harrison said:


> As for what day and what time, we should pick the times when most people will be able to come. No matter when we do it, some people are going to miss out. But if this goes well, we can make it a bit more regular so everyone can have a chance.


Going to a stag weekend in Holland 27th till 30th June :whistling2:

but as you say i can catch the next meet up if i miss this one.


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

beter off making it july to give admin time to email every one and give people notice as if there isnt enough notice then people will be put off mid july i would say


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

to far for me you can send me pics


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes I think June is too soon as well. July makes much more sense.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

any time after the tenth


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

I will be speaking to The Almond Valley Heritage Centre today to make sure that this venue will be ok to hold our first social there.

I don't forsee there being any problems but always best to double check, IMO.

I will be checking availability for the weekend 26/27th July as this seems be the choice of most people & it gives us a bit of time to organise.

Apparently, there are BBQ facilities there so I thought we could have a themed BBQ, SCOTLANDS FIRST REPTILE LOVERS COOKOUT! Feel free to bring drinks or stuff to chuck on the BarB, however this is not essential.

Will start a new post once I get home from work tonight to confirm venue & time and then we can start getting some names & numbers of people that are wanting to come.

Keep you posted everyone!

Chris.


----------



## iHorror (Apr 10, 2008)

Why haven't I noticed this thread before??? lol

If all goes well this could be fantastic! lol

I have a spare double bed (if my flatmate decides to "shoo"!) if anyone needs a place?

Sainsbury's also do some mean chilli burgers for a BBQ......

Is this Almond Valley Heritage Centre anywhere near Dedridge?


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

If it's the 26th/27th, sorry but I wont be able to attend as I am working 2 12 hr shifts that w/e but never mind, hopefully next time.


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Multimap, he say............... 
*174.32 miles, about 4 hours 13 mins :bash:
*


----------



## iHorror (Apr 10, 2008)

what about doing it every 3 months or so and changing location each time?

(sorry if this has already been covered! lol)


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

iHorror said:


> what about doing it every 3 months or so and changing location each time?
> 
> (sorry if this has already been covered! lol)


 
I think thats a good idea, but let get the first one sorted first.lol.

Good thinking though.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok guys, Chris is doing a great job sorting out the venue and we can leave that in his more than capable hands. As for numbers, I'll be sorting that out.

Over the next few days, Chris is going to see what we can do for a venue and based on that info we can come up with potential dates, hopefully a few to choose from. Then, once we have potential dates, we can get everyone who is wanting to go to PM me with what dates are best for them.

If we post four potential dates (for example), I'd like to get PMs saying:

1. Date X

2. Date Y

3..... etc

So for number 1 you would put the date that would be best for you personally. Number 2 would be your second choice. Just leave out the dates that you simply cannot do and I will put the numbers together and see what date will work out best for the most people.

I've got to leave the house for just a couple of days so that gives Chris plenty of time to find all the info we need as far as the venue goes.

Chris, take note of what days we can get the venue (e.g. weekends, evenings etc).

I also agree that we can do this in a different venue every few months so as many people can take part as possible. But in the meantime, let's focus on getting at least one done correctly! :lol2:


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Have spoken to Almond Valley Heritage Centre today & that's a no go I'm afraid. They do have 2 rooms available for us to hold a meeting but they're booked up for childrens parties until September. Plus there'll be a charge to use them & I think we should try and make the first meeting a free one, venue wise anyway.

As Harrison has said, maybe it would be a good idea to let him know via PM which weekends would be best for everyone & then I can organise a venue, armed with that information?

Chris.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Alright, everyone PM me if you want to come. Let me know what days you would prefer and what would be acceptable. Chris and I can work on it from there. I'm sure a large pub or something would suffice.


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

At this moment in time I'm thinking of the Brewers Fayre pub near the Marriott Dalmahoy Hotel on the A71 near Edinburgh. It's a nice big pub & should be fairly easy to find too.

If this would be any help to people to decide if they're gonna come or not.

As Harrison has said PM him with names & numbers of people wanting to go, plus which dates you'd like and I'll check with the pub when I'm off work beginning of next week.

That gives us about a week to collate numbers & we'll go with the most popular date, if everyone's agreed?

Chris.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

i will be fine on any dates after the 10th


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

ill have to check how easy it is to get there without a car. we were planning on getting a train or bus ya see. 
shall speak to the OH then PM if we can make it.


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Maybe you could see if any other Dundonians are coming down that you could catch a lift from?


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Jeez, you guys have taken this further than I'd expected this soon! I'm glad I suggested a meetup now  
It could be alot of fun!



daikenkai said:


> ill have to check how easy it is to get there without a car. we were planning on getting a train or bus ya see.
> shall speak to the OH then PM if we can make it.


If you find out any details on travel, would you mind me tagging along with you? I'm also based in Dundee.

Paul


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Chip in some petrol money and I wouldn't mind flying along to Dundee first before heading down!


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Harrison said:


> Chip in some petrol money and I wouldn't mind flying along to Dundee first before heading down!


Sounds good to me


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Harrison said:


> Chip in some petrol money and I wouldn't mind flying along to Dundee first before heading down!


Would me and my blokey fit in the car? if so, we'll take a lift! :2thumb:


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

That's it guys, keep things moving in the right direction!

As I said, PM Harrison with preference on dates before the end of THIS weekend & I'll have a word with the pub in question after our wedding next week, ok?

Chris.


----------



## iHorror (Apr 10, 2008)

im free for any dates, really...


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

im free anytime aswell


----------



## tat2stu (Apr 18, 2008)

sundays are normally ok for me
depends on what time on a saturday
tattooing usualy busy on a sat


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

Stu bring your needles! Am looking for a new tat! It will probably be a Sunday anyway mate!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

we can probably make it from glasgow... and have a car SEVEN seater to be precise.. so we can give people a lift.. i imagine buddy and her man will be booking two seats if theres a bevvy involved LOL... so that leaves 3 seats


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

That's great sparkle, hopefully you can help some people out with a lift! I'll be able to take about three people myself.

Thanks for the PMs so far, as much info as possible on the dates is very helpful!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

as for dates i dont mind ...


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

*scotland*

im in aberdeen the east coast so i put grampian


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

sparkle said:


> we can probably make it from glasgow... and have a car SEVEN seater to be precise.. so we can give people a lift.. i imagine buddy and her man will be booking two seats if theres a bevvy involved LOL... so that leaves 3 seats


Oi, one of them is mine 

And I can't so weekends unless it's after 2pm.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> And I can't so weekends unless it's after 2pm.


Noted, cheers!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

OOPS ONLY 2 seats...... going for the begging LOL


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

al come if i can get there any date for me :lol2:


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> al come if i can get there any date for me :lol2:


I'll get back to you with available dates soon.


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

I would love to come too!! (Can do most weekends, as from the 6th July, I will be my own boss...woooo hoooooooo!!!)

No transport though, so would love to grab a lift from someone...:whistling2:................Harrison?? 

I'm really :censor: at arranging things in advance though, so better at waiting for confirmed time and date and I will be able to confirm.


Also, when it's Dundee or surrounding area's turn - I should be able to arrange a pretty large venue for free. :2thumb:


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Sziren said:


> Also, when it's Dundee or surrounding area's turn - I should be able to arrange a pretty large venue for free. :2thumb:


Excellent! Sounds good.

Oh, and I should be able to get you a lift, will let you know the dates.


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

Yippeee! Thanks :notworthy:

Also, spoke to the owner of 'my' petshop, and he has agreed to sponsor the venue in Dundee with like a buffet and soft drinks when the time comes. He's an ace guy! :no1:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

i cant really say a specific date as it all depends on if i can get a babysitter or not so ill just wait for a date to be confirmed. : victory:


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Sziren said:


> Yippeee! Thanks :notworthy:
> 
> Also, spoke to the owner of 'my' petshop, and he has agreed to sponsor the venue in Dundee with like a buffet and soft drinks when the time comes. He's an ace guy! :no1:


Great, can't wait for the next one now! But I'll keep focused on the current one! :lol2:

Just need to hear from Chris on how the venue is turning out.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

has the date been decided yet pete?


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Trying to keep as many people as happy as I can, it looks like it will most likely be Sunday the 13th of July. Generally, most people who have been in touch are pretty much free in July it seems (I wish I was!) but there are a few people who could do weekends only and some of them Sunday only.

A couple of members cannot make it in the first week of July and some can't during the last week including me (Uni stuff). Obviously if people are unable to come this time, then they will surely get another chance, but it seems Sunday the 13th or at least that weekend is the date that will make most people available to come.

So, it's not set in stone yet. Chris will have to make sure we can get a decent venue (pub etc) on that day. How do you all feel about that date? Any problems? Let us know!


----------



## tat2stu (Apr 18, 2008)

wont be able to make that date
T in the park
hope to make it next time


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Damn, that's a bad weekend to do it on then... Picking a weekday will mean quite a few people wouldn't come. Best will be either Sat (12th), Sun (13th), Sat (19th) or Sun (20th).

The 20th may work out to be the better date then if a few people will be going to T In The Park. I won't be able to make it then but that doesn't bother me because I can come next time. As long as we get a date with as many people free as possible.

What is everyone's opinions on those two weekends?


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

sunday 20th sounds best as i cant make it on the 13 th


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

jackyboy said:


> sunday 20th sounds best as i cant make it on the 13 th


Good to know. 20th is looking better and better. Come on people, what do you think?


----------



## eowyn (Mar 2, 2007)

i should be abale to do the 20th


----------



## tat2stu (Apr 18, 2008)

20th is better for me
time to recover:cheers:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Only just found this thread! I'd be well up for meeting everyone, But as i don't drive will have to hope ya'll will do a meet in this general direction so i can attend. As alnessman says, pics please!


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

tat2stu said:


> 20th is better for me
> time to recover:cheers:


Great!

More input please people! Anyone else like the sound of the 20th? Anyone got any problems with that date?

I'm on a residential course in Edinburgh at the time so I might be able to pop round but it depends. Have to wait until I get the timetable as we work pretty late.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

gwinni said:


> Only just found this thread! I'd be well up for meeting everyone, But as i don't drive will have to hope ya'll will do a meet in this general direction so i can attend. As alnessman says, pics please!


Where in Scotland are you?


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

In wee town south of inverness called kingussie, or as i have known it kingusless!!


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

gwinni said:


> In wee town south of inverness called kingussie, or as i have known it kingusless!!


Yeah, I know the place very well. Sorry to hear you can't make it down to Edinburgh. Keep an eye open to see when we have another though!


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Damn. I'm not sure I can make the 20th, but i'll try my best. I work 5 days a week, but its not always the same, so i'd maybe need a bit longer notice


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

The 20th of July? Has there been any set in stone descisions made yet?


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> The 20th of July? Has there been any set in stone descisions made yet?


20th s looking like the best date for most people. (Next meeting should be in Dundee methinks) but we're waiting to hear from Chris about the venue and then it's definite.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

> Yeah, I know the place very well.


??????? It's v small though i have lived in smaller before! Been here on and off over 20years! I can't get vermiculite here took me ages to get poly box and few other bits and peices and when you say on here i can't get vermiculite it's always oh have you tried .......? Er no i aint coz there aint one anywhere near me :lol2:


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah, you are a bit out of the way aren't you? :lol2:

But that's what the internet is for :2thumb:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I can make most sundays.. but its a bit of a shame since pete put in effort to organise that he cant come 

oh well

will speak to lisa and her man and montage to see whos al coming from our bitty...

stil got 2 more seats in car


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

i may just wait until the Dundee meet then, be a hell of a lot easier for me getting babysitters and the like.


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

20th is god for me


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

piercedrab said:


> 20th is god for me


Glad it's good. Will PM you with all the details and to remind you to check back here once we have a venue sorted out!


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

I think i might want in on this, but 15 pages is a big read.... Can anyone give me the low down on times places and whats happening??

Andy


----------



## iHorror (Apr 10, 2008)

20th is perfect


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

So, we're going with the 20th then?

Will be going to find a pub that can cope with us all! Am thinking of Ratho Park, which is right across the road from the Marriott Dalmahoy Hotel on the A71 but will go in to have a word with the landlord in the next day or two. Think they've got a childrens play area there to for anyone who wants to bring the kids along!

Will post again once I have more details.

Harrison, can you PM me with an idea of numbers please?

Chris.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

what if yuh are the kid


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

jackyboy said:


> what if yuh are the kid


 
as long as ure with an adult its 100% fine and theres plenty of us over 18 so dont worry


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

great cant wait


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

We haven't forgotten about this by the way... we're just making 100% sure that the venue will be fine so we can give a total confirmation on both location and date. Plus I found out I can definitely come along because my work will finish in the evening that day (residential course) and I can come along.

Will be updating you all in the next day or two!


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

People we need some last input quickly! Do you want to make this an afternoon or evening thing?


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

there are a few people talking about taking public transport so the venue needs to be easily accessable ratho park is pretty nice and i know there are bus stops not to far just dont know if the bus service is any good


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

C'mon guys! we need to know if you want an afternoon or evening. I'll be going to Ratho Park on either Tues or Weds so need to know before then!

You can either PM me or Harrison.

As for people wanting to use public transport there is a bus stop right outside the Ratho Park. From Edinburgh you can catch a First bus to Bathgate (No27 or No28, they both stop at the Marriott Dalmahoy). Think they run every 30mins on a Sunday.

Chris.


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

if the meet up goes ahead for around 2pm it means those traveling a bit of a distance, i am thinking of those that have posted from around dundee and aberdeen, have got time to get there and dont have to get home to late incase of work on monday morning.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Hamish said:


> if the meet up goes ahead for around 2pm it means those traveling a bit of a distance, i am thinking of those that have posted from around dundee and aberdeen, have got time to get there and dont have to get home to late incase of work on monday morning.


Decent point. What do the others think of this? Remember it's on the 20th. Afternoon or evening? You can also PM me or Chris.


----------



## tat2stu (Apr 18, 2008)

2pm suits me


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

2pm suits everyone i know that are coming in the car with us...
still got a seat or two left from glasgow.. so if anyone needs a lift just let me know...

the more people to chip in for petrol the better :lol2:


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah 2pm is good for me


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

2pm it is then! Oh, and did anyone else notice that Central just creeped up on Lothian?


----------



## alan1985 (Jun 26, 2008)

*central*

i will defo be at that meeting, i vote central but honestly any where in scotland would do, im fed up going down south to go to ANYTHING


----------



## iHorror (Apr 10, 2008)

sounds good 2pm should be fiiiine


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Well the next one will be a bit further north for the Tayside/Fife/Grampian lot but then the next should probably be Central based on the current voting with Central one vote ahead of Lothian!

Thanks everyone for getting back to me about times and dates etc. We'll start a new thread with all the definite info for everyone and we'll provide directions etc.


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

New thread started! Have a little look-see!

Chris


----------

